# Armadillos....where have they gone...



## SELFBOW (Jan 14, 2013)

Anybody else notice there is not as many dillos around as before? I've driven over 600 miles last three days and seen zero road kills and can't remember seeing one in last six months. Spoke to several others that haven't seen one all season...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 14, 2013)

They`re all in Seminole County, rotertillin` and bottom plowin` up the place.


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 14, 2013)

All your armadillos moved up here to me Martin. I did a long night hunt for hogs a week ago and I have never seen anything like it. I put tension on the string at least five times thinking I had hogs rollin in only to have pairs of those little tanks chasing each other. Is it dillo rutting season? They we growling, chasing and carrying on like crazy.  I think I saw 12 or 13 in that one hunt and that is a lot for us.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 14, 2013)

Plenty around here. Creek bottoms are full of them as is my yard.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 14, 2013)

I drove from Savannah to Dublin crossed thru Hawkinsville to Schley County down to Chehaw and Big Jims then back plus today into SC 150 miles today and I have not seen one road kill. Y'all start looking for em. I seen plenty of coons and opposums but no dillos.


----------



## Pate55 (Jan 14, 2013)

I have noticed a decrease in them in Camden county 

I wonder if the herd has moved north!


----------



## Munkywrench (Jan 14, 2013)

Seen quite a few around Athens playin speed bump


----------



## Dennis (Jan 14, 2013)

I have not seen one all season


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 14, 2013)

Dillos have learned not to cross the road when cars are coming!!! And to run from those so called trad hunters as they enjoy shooting them for practice. And if one does get hit on the road if you are not there within 10 minutes there will be at least 15 buzzards fighting over it, will not last long until all gone!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 15, 2013)

Dennis said:


> I have not seen one all season



Same here...usually see several


----------



## livetohunt (Jan 15, 2013)

They must all be in Meriwether county..I'm covered up with them.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 15, 2013)

You wants us to scrape a few off the road and send them down there to you Martin?mike


----------



## frankwright (Jan 15, 2013)

I noticed a drastic decrease in those critters on my Upson County lease.
It was not unusual to see two or three on every hunting trip, but not this past year.
We shoot them on a regular basis so that may be a factor. I killed six one season just walking around and another member killed nine.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 15, 2013)

I think the yotes have eaten all of them..


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a BIG one working the edge of my yard and digging a hole in between my hedges. Going to do a little dilo hunting one evening!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 15, 2013)

My usual haunt is lacking in dillos.  Must be a southern thing.  I figured the yotes are eating them, cause the explosion of one population has coincided with the demise of the other.


----------



## Knee Deep (Jan 15, 2013)

I seen 4 all season but they weren't around here. They were all at a wma.


----------



## woodyjim (Jan 16, 2013)

Bubbaforsure said:


> I think the yotes have eaten all of them..


I honestly don't know why a coyote would ever eat one.....them thangs are stanky!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 16, 2013)

Becuzss theysz like Possum on the half shell too !


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 16, 2013)

Bubbaforsure said:


> Becuzss theysz like Possum on the half shell too !





White meat, mild, not strong flavored at all. If times continue to get worse, folks might be glad to get em.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 16, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> White meat, mild, not strong flavored at all. If times continue to get worse, folks might be glad to get em.



Yep...Hard times have a way of changing your mind on allot of things..

I can remember Daddy saying he got so hungry one time that he ate red pepper for dinner once?


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 16, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> White meat, mild, not strong flavored at all. If times continue to get worse, folks might be glad to get em.



Times have been hard for a lot of folks but I don't think that's it. Something has caused a reduction in them. I read last year that autos would keep the population in check


----------



## duck-dawg (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm not attributing their apparent demise to it, but there is a particular population (not coyotes) that eats the things on a regular basis, and will go out of their way to catch one if the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Son (Jan 16, 2013)

Armo's don't like cold, they hole up and pull leaves and straw in behind em.
The numbers have been reduced in my area though. I'm saying coyotes and wild dogs are the reason. One morning while hunting, saw a big armo coming towards me. He had no tail, no ears and was bloody all over. Something had attempted to eat him, but he managed to get away. This past week has been warm, and some dillo sign has appeared in our woods.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 16, 2013)

I found one last Summer dead with no marks on it so maybe they have gotten a disease to thin them out. I try to give them the arrow disease.: A 3/8th dowel with a magnusII will do the job.bounce:mike


----------



## NavyDave (Jan 27, 2013)

Pate55 said:


> I have noticed a decrease in them in Camden county
> 
> I wonder if the herd has moved north!



Yep, only saw one all season on the base!


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 28, 2013)

I think the population exploded around 10-13yrs ago and now the dillos have fallen back to the carrying capacity of the land.

I went out one afternoon with 2 of my friends and we killed at least 50 of them on our old lease in a hour and a half back in 04.......

First one I laid eyes on was in 93 in Taylor C.

Now.........  I see signs of them, but hardly see them in person anymore.  Definitely not as many, but they're around.

I killed 2 with my recurve 2yrs ago.....  They are rough on a guys arrows....


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> White meat, mild, not strong flavored at all. If times continue to get worse, folks might be glad to get em.



I think I'll skip the Leprosy on the half shell.  I'll just eat squirrels...

I have noticed a drastic reduction in them as well.  One year I killed almost 20 of them in a single summer on my property where I live.  The following year about half that.  The past two years only a couple.  There are definitely fewer of them for some reason.


----------



## 2bbshot (Jan 28, 2013)

I just had this conversation with some buddies last week. Myself and a few friends have 3rd gen night vision and a flir thermal that we hog hunt with. Two years ago we saw a few armadillos every time we hunted now we have seen less than five in a year something wiped them out in my area for sure.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 29, 2013)

I saw one this afternoon right at dark in Wilkes co. It made a quick exit before I could get into a position to take a shot. Must of went in a hole in the ditch. mike


----------



## Munkywrench (Jan 29, 2013)

This post has me taking special care to look at road kill when I drive around for work. Seen a few dead ones around oconee and Clarke county. Seen a good bit of coyotes hit also


----------



## Jayin J (Jan 31, 2013)

I shot most of them last year with my T. Child.

We moved back in Feb 2005 and I have taken 26 so far on my property....they like south ga. red clay and a yard with a lot of worms and bugs under the ground....


----------



## Milkman (Jan 31, 2013)

They are abundant in Walton,Oconee, Barrow, and Jackson County, Ga.  I see them dead in the road weekly in the areas I drive routinely.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 31, 2013)

they moved north on yall.  seen plenty up this way this season.


----------

